# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Vleresime per Lasgush Poradecin

## Dita

Per t'jua gezuar shpirtin te gjithe ju adhuruesve te mrekullise lasgushiane, po ju sjell parathenien e permbledhjes me poezi te Lasgushit.

Eshte nje kujtim i mrekullueshem i Kadarese per te, qe une e kam shfletuar me dhjetera here.

Lexojeni dhe ju miq!








*Portreti i Lasgush Poradecit*


Ajo çka, në vend që të më mundonte, më mahniste gjithmonë, sa herë që takoja Lasgush Poradecin, ishte ndjesia e së pamundurës. Ishte e pamundur të merreshe vesh me të si me të tjerët. Porsa hyje tek ai, madje porsa trokisje në portë, aty për aty gjithçka tjetërsohej. Tjetër logjikë në të biseduar, tjetër kod, të tjera fjalë, të mbështjella me kuptim tjetër.
Diçka mungonte përherë, e diçka qe e tepërt. Ai vetë ishte aty, i vemendshëm për gjithçka, e mgjithatë, ti e ndieje se sa çishte, aq edhe mungonte. Më e habitshmja ishte se ty të pëlqente kjo, se nuk doje aspak që të prishej kjo magji, ashtu sië nuk doje që fjalëve që thuheshin tu ikte dyesia, velloja me të cilën sapo ishte mbështjellë dhe tu ktheheshin kuptimet e tyre të mirëfillta, që ngjanin tani të zbehta.
Një njeriu meskin do ti dukej i krisur, një tjetër mund të mendonte se atë mjegullirë ia krijonte pleqëria. Por sishte as e para, as e dyta. Lasgushi kishte qenë gjithmonë ashtu, dhe ashtu e mbaja mend gjithmonë.
Befas, në tryezën e punës, rreth vatrës me miqtë, ose midis mitingjeve, ose në breg të detit, të vint si një kumt i papritur mendimi se Lasgushi rron. Ti e dije që rron, megjithatë shkundje kokën një grimë, si të kishe rimarrë një lajm të gëzuar. Ai është midis nesh. Ai sështë veç disa qindra hapa larg. Ai është atje.
E, megjithatë, ndonëse e dije që ishte ashtu, përse mendimi të ngjante befasues? Çishte ajo shije ëndrre që e mbështillte sakaq gjithçka që lidhej me të? Ishte njëlloj sikur dikush të vinte me vrap për të thënë: ejani te rruga matanë bulevardit për të parë një betejë me shpata që rastësisht vazhdon, e ngrirë nga koha. Ose: ejani të shihni një dyluftim, një shpallje dekreti ose një ballo mbretërore.
Lasgushi ishte aty, disa qindra hapa larg, e, megjithatë, përse nuk nisesha me ngut, me panik, për të mos humbur kohë? Përse nuk kam shkuar më shpesh, thosha me vete. Dhe prapë shkoja rrallë. Skisha kurrfarë droje se do ta shqetësoj. Ai më priste përherë me kënaqësi, madje më çonte fjalë ti shkoj. Ishte një penegesë e tjetërfartë. Pengesa që shkakton ëndrra. Askush nuk ngutet të shkojë drejt saj. Sepse, në fund të fundit, vonesa dhe ngadalësia bëjnë pjesë në mekanikën e saj.
Të shkoje tek ai, ishte më shumë se të dilje jashtë shtetit. Të dukej se dilje jashtë kohës, jashtë sistemit të zakonshëm të të menduarit. Edhe një hap dhe kishe ndjesinë se do të kapërceje kufijtë e jetës për të shkelur në shkretinë danteske. Prej vitesh, qysh pas mbarimit të Luftës së Dytë Botërore, ai kishte qenë përherë i tillë: i gjallë dhe i vdekur njëkohësisht. Shumë gjimnazistë, që bënin në mësim, e kujtonin të vdekur. Të tjerë ua shpjegonin se nuk ishte ashtu, se ishte gjallë, por as të parët, as të dytët nuk habiteshin nga kjo. Ishte një gjendje e dyzuar që i shkonte atij dhe shumë njerëz qenë mësuar me të, si me dikë që e kundrojnë përherë nën syprinën e ujit.
Ishte nga të rrallët njerëz dhe, ndoshta, i vetmi shkrimtar i madh që arriti për një kohë aq të gjatë, duke qenë i gjallë , të përjetojë vdekjen e tij. Pamja e tij e jepte shpeshherë në mënyrë të saktë këtë dyzim, sidomos kur vishte kostumin e zi dhe vinte borsalinë të zezë. Në një rast të tillë të dukej e natyrshme ta pyesje nëse dilte apo shkonte drejt arkivolit.
Më e çuditshmja ishte se ky fat i tij nuk zgjonte keqardhje. Ndjenja e keqardhjes, e mëshirës së mundshme, e pikëllimit që ai qe harruar pa të drejtë, thërrmohej si një enë kristali sapo ndeshej me të. Kur ai hynte në kafenetë e Pogradecit, shkrimtarët që vinin për verim kishin ndjesinë se po strukeshin nga një stuhi e padukshme.
Ai ishte i paparishikueshëm, gërryes si acid, i rrezikshëm, i beftë. E qeshura e tij ishte si e tejtejshme, pa gëzim, mërzitja e tij e papikëllueshme. Kështu e kishte edhe zemërimin, luksoz, të ftohtë, kurse përbuzjen, rrezatuese që larg, si të stolisur me argjend.
Por gjëja më e jashtëzakonshme ishte e folura e tij. Gjë më të pangjashme me bisedën e përditshme, nuk mund të përfytyroje dot. Ndonëse ishte e qartë, pa stërhollim, fare e rrokshme, madje për gjëra të ditës, ajo e kishte kryekëput të ndryshme gjithçka: ndërtimin e saj, logjikën, ritmin, kthimet prapa. Ishte e papërftueshme, të mendoje që ai ose ti, në fillim të bisedës, të thoshnit diçka për kohën, shëndetin, ose shprehjen çtë reja kemi? Ai mund të të shikonte ftohtë, të mos përgjigjej dhe të harronte që ti ishe aty.
Çdo takim me të ishte përherë befasues, jashtë çdo skeme dhe parashikimi. Një poeti të ri, që i shkonte vizitë prej shumë vjetësh, pasi i hapi derën e ftoi të ulej në sallon, i tha: _së pari zotni më thuaj kush je?_. Tjetri, duke e marrë këtë për mahi, buzëqeshi, hapi krahët, por kur Lasgushi gjithë zemërim i ra dyshemesë me shkop dhe qeni i tij Cuci, që e kuptonte për mrekulli, hungëriti dhe u bë gati ti hidhej bujtësit, i porsaardhuri tha emrin dhe mbiemrin. Siç e tregoi ai vetë më pas, nuk guxoi ta pyeste se çqe ajo pritje mizore, humbje kujtese apo trill, sepse Lasgushi ishte i padepërtueshëm.
Një ditë unë e pyeta për ngjarjen dhe ai, pasi më vështroi ca çaste, tha: _Më kujtohet fare mirë që i thashë ashtu. Me siguri ka menduar që jam i krisur, por unë ia bëra atë pyetje vërtet. Sepse vërtet ka vite që vjen tek unë dhe kujtesën, lavdi Zotit, unë e kam të fortë dhe nuk i harroj lehtë fytyrat, por ku ta dija unë atë pasdite se ishte po ai? Domethënë se nuk kishte ndryshuar gjatë dy javëve qe sishim parë, dhe se nuk kishte bërë ndonjë gjë nga të ligat e shumta që bën njeriu? Kurse ai, më shikonte si guak, aq sa dhe Cuci e kuptoi, se Cuci siç të kam thënë është më i mençur se gjysma e njerëzve që hyjnë në këtë shtëpi._
Një ditë tjetër, porsa më hapi derën, më shpjegoi se kishte gatuar vetë makarona, dhe atë gjë ma tregoi me aq shumë hollësi, saqë unë nisa të jap shenja padurimi. Ai siç duket e vuri re dhe i shtoi edhe më shumë imtësitë, dhe frazat e tij u ngjanin vërtet makaronave të gjata që nuk arrin ti gelltitësh dot.
_E shoh, që u mërzite, më tha, po ti je vetë poet dhe duhet ta dish se kur një poet i bën vetë makaronat kjo sështë një gjë dosido._
Pas ca ditësh, mora prej tij një letër, ku, siç dukej për të më torturuar gjer në fund, më tregonte prapë, këtë herë me një prozë plot fraza të gjata e të ndërlikuara, një gatim tjetër makaronash.
Një ditë, pasi më vështroi ngultazi më tha: _Ti je si unë. Ne të dy jemi vrasës. Të na japë dikush një armë e të na lëshojë në udhëkryq, bëjmë kërdinë mbi njerëzit. Veç nuk na lë poezia._
Asnjëherë nuk arrita të marr vesh çdonte të thoshte me këto fjalë, sepse me të ndodhte përherë e njëjta gjë, sa më shumë të përpiqeshe ta kuptoje, aq më larg ikte.
Por këto nuk ishin veçse çastet e para me të. Merrej me mend se çndodhte në bisedat e gjata, e sidomos kur ai kishte dëshirë për to. Duke e dëgjuar të fliste për gratë, artin, Gëten, manastirin e shën-Naumit, poezinë e vjetër indiane, Kantin, Budën, kinezët, Krishtin, minsitrinë e brendshme, Parisin, dashurinë, prapë manastirin e Shën-Naumit ku e kishin çuar në rini për ti hequr xhindet, linjën ajrore Tiranë-Korçë në vitet 30, Shopenhauerin, Holandën, qeverinë e sotme, Pjetër Bogdanin, gatimin e makaronave, pikturën, parajsën etj., etj. Me vete thosha: nga çbotë e panjohur vinte kjo mënyrë e veçantë e të folurës së tij, nga çsallone të Saturnit a të Jupiterit?
Kisha bindjen se ai kishte një kohë të veçantë, zemreku i së cilës nuk kërkonte me tonën. Kjo ishte, ndoshta, dhe arsyeja që kisha përshtypjen se shkoja rrallë. Ditët nuk përputheshin. Mekanizmi i kohës së tij ecte herë përpara, herë mbrapsht e herë mbetej në vend. Edhe oraret ashtu i kishte: çohej nga gjumi në orën 11. Hante mëngjes. Flinte përsëri në 12. Hante drekën në 5 mbasdite. Flinte në 6. Çohej në 8 dhe punonte gjer më 3 pas mesnate. Pamja e tij, po aq sa e folura, i shpëtonte çdo cilësimi. Ai ishte aristokrati dhe fsahtari njëkohësisht, vjenezi i përkorë dhe ballkanasi me shkop shtogu, bjondi dhe bruni, i ashpri dhe fini. Ai herë të kujtonte aktorin gjermano-shqiptar të viteve30, Aleksandër Moisiun, herë grekët e lashtë të mbështjellë me zhgun jashtëkohor, e herë Papën Gjon Pali II.
Gjatë udhëtimeve në shumë vende të botës më ka qëlluar rasti të njihem me njerëz të pazakonshëm, nobelistë, filozofë, aktorë, politikanë, shkrimtarë të mëdhenj, por gjer më sot Lasgush Poradeci ka mbetur për mua njeriu më i jashtëzakonshëm, më i ndërlikuar e më i pakuptueshëm që kam njohur. Kam biseduar për të me njerëz që i kishte edhe më të afërt: të shoqen, vajzat, gruan që ka qenë pasioni i tij i fundit, por askush nuk ka kuptuar diçka më shumë prej tij. Me sa duket, kodin zbërthyes ai e mori me vete në varr.
Duke e parë, dhe sidomos duke e dëgjuar gjithmonë, mendoja se, si ishte e mundur që njeriu ballkanas, njeriu shqiptar, të arrinte një ndërlikim të tillë, përkryerje, mëvetësi dhe mister.
Vepra e tij poetike është nga më të bukurat në letërsinë shqipe dhe atë europiane të viteve 30, por ai vetë si një makinë njerëzore e kapërcente atë. Mirëpo, përderisa në botën tonë nuk gjendet një matje tjetër vlerash, një tregues më i plotë se shkrimi, ose notat muzikore, që të mund jo vetëm të kapte por edhe ti bënte të dukshme e të vlefshme për të tjerët vlerat e natyrës njerëzore, (pasionet, forcën e dashurisë, origjinalitetin etj.), jemi të detyruar që vlerat e krijuesve ti matim kryesisht me shenjat e shkronjave mbi të cilat shkrimtarët ngulin, pra vdesin, një pjesë të asaj që duan të thonë.
Një nga humbësit më të parë në këtë sistem, do ishte padyshim Lasgush Poradeci.



Një ditë në vitin 1985, një poet i ri kishte trokitur te porta e shtëpisë së Lasgush Poradecit, një vilë njëkatëshe në pjesën perëndimore të Tiranës. Që brenda ai kishte dëgjuar zërin e të zotit të shtëpisë: _Nuk e hap dot derën se çelësin e ka marrë gruaja._
Gruaja kishte dy vjet që kishte vdekur. 
Ishte ky episod që mu kujtua një padite shkurti të vitit 1989, në shtëpinë e Klod Simonit, në Sheshin Monge, në Paris, ndërsa flitej për Samuel Beketin. E njohura ime, gazetarja dhe artistja H. Bishop, në shtëpinë e së cilës, gjatë një darke, isha njohur me Rob Grijenë, më kishte sjellë bashkë me time shoqe te Klod Simoni, njeriu i parë që, siç më kishte treguar ajo. I kishte folur pesëmbëdhjetë vjet më parë për romanin tim _Gjenerali i ushtrisë së vdekur_.
Nobelisti 75-vjeçar ishte shumë i gjallë e i thjeshtë si rrallëkush, dhe ndonëse biseda e kishte të siguruar ritmin e gjallërinë, veç të tjerash, për arsye se gruaja e Simonit, Rhea ishte greke, dhe nga ky shkak ata kishin qenë shumë herë së bashku në Korfuz (madje, sipas një njehsimi të përafërt, dilte se një verë, pushimet tona në Sarandë, përballë Korfuzit, kishin përkitur me të tyret, atje), megjithatë, ndonëse, pra, ngjante e panevojshme, biseda kthehej e stërkthehej te një person i tretë, dhe pikërisht te Samuel Beketi. Ai ishte miku i tyre i përbashkët dhe H. B. më kishte premtuar se do të më çonte një ditë te mjeshtri 84-vjeçar, që ndërkaq ishte bërë legjendë.
Ata flisnin për të me dhimbshuri dhe me njëfarë qortimi per vetveten. Bota letrare franceze ende se kishte marrë veten nga vrasja e ndërgjegjes, që poeti më i madh i gjallë i saj René Shar, sapo kishte vdekur diku në jug në një... azil. Pendimi për mosvëmendjen, (si u hutuam kështu, si nuk pyetëm ku ndodhej, ku qe zhdukur kohët e fundit), shfaqej kudo. Dhe ja, një tjetër mjeshtër i madh, ndodhej prapë në... azil.
Su bënte zemra ta saktësonin, por nënkuptohej që ashtu si në rastin e René Shar-it, azili ishte për turbullime psikike. Ndonëse, për hir të së vërtetës, duhej thënë se rasti ndryshonte pak, ndërhynte Rhea, për të sjellë një notë shpresëdhënëse në bisedë. Beketi kishte familje, grua, dhe në fund të fundit ...
Ah, e di unë punën e gruas së tij, ndërhynte dikush. Ajo është tani nëntëdhjetë e dy vjeçe, dhe e dini çbën, qyshse Samueli është shtruar në az... në spital? Mblidhet me shoqet e saj, me siguri me të gjitha ato që ai nuk i duronte dot, dhe duke përfituar nga mungesa e tij, pijnë çaj e ia krisin kuvendimit gjithë ditën. Duket sikur, mezi çpaska pritur që ai të shtrohej në spital, madje dyshoj se ka bërë çmos që...
I dëgjoja dhe vazhdimisht më kujtohej Lasgush Poradeci, marrëdhëniet e tij tejet të çuditshme me të shoqen, legjendat, episodet groteske që tregoheshin për ta, gjer në ditën e vdekjes së saj në verën e vitit 1983, në Pogradec.
Kishte shumë shkrimtarë të ardhur për verim atë vit. Lasgushi si përherë ishte atje, i ndryrë në kullën e tij. Në orë të caktuara, në mëngjes dhe në muzg, shëtiste i vetëm në breg të liqenit me qenin. Atë mëngjes, siç e tregoi vetë më pas, pasi qe zgjuar, i kishte thënë së shoqes: _Ngrehu më bëj një kafe_. E shtrirë në shtrat ajo nuk qe përgjigjur. Atëherë ai i kishte përsëritur kërkesën, dhe shtuar: _Ngrehu, mos bëj sikur ke vdekur_.
Në të vërtetë ajo kishte vdekur, por ai, ndonëse kishte dyshuar, nuk qe afruar për ta parë. Ishte veshur dhe tërë zemërim kishte dalë shëtitje me qenin. Kur qe kthyer pas dy orësh, me sa dukej e kishte kuptuar që as mospranimi i vdekjes, as loja kukamçefti me të, me një shpresë të fundit se mund ta largonte, nuk mund të vazhdonin më.
Tek përcillte arkivolin, veshur me kostumin e zi të dikurshëm, ai qe bërë prapë i ngurtë e i padepërtueshëm dhe vetëm një çast, kur qe ulur mbi një gur, bri varrit të porsambuluar, vetëm një grimë, kur kishte vënë duart në kokë dhe kishte thënë: _çmë gjeti mua!_, këto fjalë bashkë me leshrat e tij të thinjura që ia merrte era, dukej se rrihnin ta ulnin në tokë e ta bënin si të tjerët, atë, që gjithë jetën kishte qenë ndryshe.
Por çasti kishte qenë tepër i shkurtër. Ai qe ngritur, kishte vënë në kokë borsalinën e zezë si për të shkëputur çdo lidhje të panevojshme dhe kishte ikur drejt _kullës_
Të gjitha këto mu kujtuan, ndërsa flitej për samuel beketin. Gjithonë më qe dukur se ishte i vetmi që i shëmbëllente Lasgushit.
Herën tjetër, kur të kalosh në Paris do ta takojmë me siguri më tha H. B.
Pas dy muajsh kalova nëpër Paris, po përsëri nuk e takova dot. Kishte dalë vetë nga spitali, por ishte gruaja e tij tani që ndodhej në shtratin e vdekjes.
Pas ca ditësh H. B. më tha në telefon se zonja Beket kishte vdekur. E shkreta!, tha ajo, dhe ndonëse nuk vazhdoi, unë e kuptova çdonte të thoshte: E shkreta, dukej sikur gjithë jetën nuk pati pritur veç të mbetej ca kohë vetëm në shtëpi, të pinte çaj e të bënte bisedë me shoqet sa të donte, dhe pastaj, pas kësaj, të vdiste.
Herën tjetër do ta takojmë me siguri Samuelin, vazhdoi ajo. Këto ditë sështë fare në rregull. Nuk flet me askënd. është e kotë të shkojmë.
Herën tjetër që shkova në Paris ai ishte në varrezën e Monparnasit. Lasgushi kishte ndërkaq një vit që ndodhej gjithashtu nën dhé, në një kodrinë të butë ndanë liqenit të Ohrit.
Po të isha fatalist, do të besoja se kishte qenë e thënë që të mos e takoja, atë që ndoshta ishte, së paku në mendjen time, dyzimi i Lasgushit, Samuel Beketin. Nga fëminia më kujtoheshin këshillat e gjyshes lidhur me pasqyrat. Kishte ca rregulla që tani si mabj mend, ca orë që kurrsesi sduhej të shikoheshe në pasqyrë...Irlandezi Beket dhe shqiptari Poradeci, sduhej, me sa dukej, të shiheshin, në këtë mbarim shekulli, qoftë edhe nëpërmjet një syri të tretë.



Më 1944, kur Shqipëria u çlirua, Lasgush Poradeci ishte, jashtë çdo diskutimi, shkrimtari më i madh që jetonte në vend. I madhi tjetër, Fan Noli, ndodhej në SHBA.
Pas luftës, nga shtatë shkrimtarët më të mëdhenj të gadishullit Ballkanik, tre i përkisnin Greqisë: Kazanzaqisi, Seferisi dhe Elitisi, dy Shqipërisë, Poradeci dhe Noli dhe dy Jugosllavisë Andriçi dhe Kerlezha.



Qysh më 1929, Eqrem Çabej, në një artikull të tij, pasi e përqaste me poetë të shquar të kohës si Rilke, DAnunzio etj., shkruante se poezitë e tij _të gjera e plot gremina_ ishin si tragjedi të vogla, me stil të rëndë e ziplot, dhe dalloheshin nga ato të Naim Frashërit siç ndryshonte muzika bethoveniane nga ajo e Moxartit. Çabej e shpallte poet të madh shqiptar e europian, _të cilin një fat i mirë duket sikur ia ka falur Shqipërisë, që të bëhet ai shkrimtari, të cilin Shqipëria do tia falë një herë botës_.
Për fat të keq, paralajmërimi i gjuhëtarit të madh nuk u dëgjua dhe Lasgushi ra pre e forcave të errëta që mohonin vlerat e kombit shqiptar. Më 1945, kur u krijua Lidhja e Shkrimtarëve të Shqipërisë, drejtuesit e saj, në atë kohë e më pas, në vend që ta afronin, bënë sikur e harruan. Cmirëzinj e meskinë, ata u përpoqën ta zhvlerësonin, ta mbanin sa më larg, në mënyrë që ai të mos ishte i pranishëm në festë. Ngucjet kundër tij që, për fat të keq, u vazhduan edhe nga poetë që hiqeshin të shquar e që përligjeshin me gjoja parime të artit të ri, nuk kishin veçse një bazë: cmirën.
Dukej sikur ishte e lehtë ta harroje Lasgush Poradecin. Ai vetë, dukej se të grishte për këtë mënjanim, ngaqë vetzhdukej herë pas here, tretej në mjegull. Qysh nga viti 1929, në gjithë Shqipërinë letrare sflitej veç për një sëmundje të tij të rëndë, (Çabej e ndërmend në artikullin e tij), kështu që bashkë me lavdinë, qysh në ato vite, (ai ishte 33 vjeç), u paralajmërua vdekja e tij e parakohshme. Ai vdiq më 1987, pra pas 58 vjetësh! Megjithatë, vula e vdekjes, një vulë aspak e rëndomtë, por fine, luksoze, i mbeti qysh atëherë. Ai nuk e përmend kurrë në vjershat e tij, nuk shkroi, p.sh., vargje të tilla si _në vdeksha i ri më varrosni këtu apo atje_ etj., etj., tundim ky, që një poet me fatin e tij, vështirë se do ti bente ballë. As në biseda nuk e përmendte kurrë, jo vetëm atë, por as vdekjen në përgjithësi. E, megjithatë, hija e saj, e tjetërfartë, si çdo gjë tjetër e tij, ishte përherë pranë.
Ai ishte kështu i dyzuar dhe ndokujt mund ti dukej se mund të merrte cilën të donte prej anëve të tij: të gjallën ose të vdekurën. Këtë gënjim pësuan dhe ata që e sulmuan pa fre. Kujtuan se mund të komplotonin me atë vetë, me vetmohimin e tij, me vetmënjanimin e tij, për ta shtyrë në harresë.
Mirëpo, aq sa i lehtë ngjan harrimi i një shkrimtari të tillë, aq i pamundur është. Ashtu si mali që befas zbulohet nga mjegulla, ashtu ata faniten papritur në horizont, të mëdhenj, më shtypës dhe më kërcënues se çkujtohej.
Lasgush Poradeci nuk u fut luftë me tufën e mediokërve dhe as kërkoi kurrë drejtësi nga askush. Përbuzëz gjer në fund ndaj tyre, i ndërgjegjshëm për vlerën e veprës së tij, ai e dinte se ishte i pashkatërrueshëm.
Ajo që më habiste më shumë se çdo gjë, ishte ndjenja sovrane që kishte për veten. Çdo poeti tjetër, në vend të tij, do ti pëlqente që në rrethin e ngushtë të miqve të qahej për mënjanimin, të ankohej për shtetin, ti quante ata zyrtarët e lartë e kështu me radhë. Mirëpo ai, duke qenë një antikonformist më i madh, nuk ngashnjehej kurrë nga kjo lloj disidence. Dhe këtë nuk e bënte për kurrfarë frike ose kujdesi. Ishte aq mospërfillës e i pakujdesshëm, sa një grup gazetarësh, që kishin ardhur për ta intervistuar më 1985 ikën të tmerruar nga shtëpia e tij.
Ai nuk ankohej, sepse, ndonëse i mënjanuar, e qunate veten njeri kryesor i Shqipërisë, pra përgjegjës për gjithçka që ndodhte në vend. Mund të dukej më se e çuditshme, por nga biseda dilte se ai së brendshmi e qunate veten udhëheqës, ministër, peshkop dhe prokuror i shtetit.
Një ditë më tha:
_Kur e dënuam me 80 vjet burg Vinçens Prenushin, ai ishte 76 vjeç._
Më bëri pështypje folja e dënuam dhe duke kujtuar se e dëgjova gabim i thashë:
_Ju thatë e dënuam, në mos gaboj? Atëherë e futni edhe veten në dënimin e tij?_
Ai më vështroi gjate siç e kishte zakon në kësi rastesh dhe u përgjigj:
_Sigurisht. Poeti përgjigjet për çdo gjë._
Shpeshherë, në mendjen tij qeveria, poetët, shtabi i ushtrisë, ministria e jashtme, bëheshin njësh.
_Në çregjim jetojmë?, më pyeti një ditë.
Në socializëm, zoti Lasgush.
Nje copë herë heshti, pastaj ia bëri hm._
Më pas e pyeta se vërtet e kishte harruar në çregjim jetonim, apo ishte një trill? Ai më vështroi gjithë zemërim:
E kisha harruar vërtet, tha, Poetit i lejohet çdo gjë.
Ishte shumë vështirë të ndaje tak ai harresat ose ngatërrimet e kohës qe shkaktoheshin prej moshës, nga ato që truri i tij i jashtëzakonshëm i filtronte apo i përzgjidhte pas mënyrës së vet.
Kur fliste për studimet e tij në Austri, të cilat kishin zgjatur rreth dhjetë vjet, ai herë e thoshte shifrën e saktë, e pak më pas e dyfishonte. Por habia ime arriti kulmin, kur një ditë nguli këmbë që studimet e tij në Austri kishin vazhduar dyzet vjet. Kundërshtimit tim, iu përgjigj me ironi therëse: Nga të tjerët e prisja këtë, më tha, mund ta prisja edhe nga i dashuri Çabej, sepse trurin e tij e ka mbyllur shkenca, por nga ti që je poet, kurrsesi. Sepse ti duhet ta dish që koha këtu, (dhe i ra me gisht tëmthit), në kokën e poetit është ndryshe.
Edhe herë të tjera më kishte folur për trurin e poetit, që, ndryshe nga i gjithë të tjerëve, ishte sipas tij i hapur, i çarë.
Tek vështroja flokët e tij të hirnosur, shpesh mendoja se me anë të çkrisjeje vallë truri i tij jepte e merrte me zonat e paarritshme për të tjerët. Nëpër çtë çarë fironte ajo pjesë e rëndomtë dhe e panevojshme e mendimeve, e ndjesive të zakonshme, për tu zëvendësuar aty për aty nga të tjera, qä kushedi nga çhapësirë astrale rridhnin për të mbushur zbrazëzinë?
Duke dëgjuar ato që thoshte për të çarën e trurit të poetit, mendoja se asnjë gjuhë tjetër në botë nuk e kishte një sinonim aq të bukur për fjalën i çmendur, sesa në gjuhën shqipe. Kjo ishte fjala i krisur, që për nga tingëllimi ngjante aq shumë me crazy të anglishtes.
Në shumicën e gjuhëve evropiane, fjala i çmendur, vinte nga latinishtja, dementis, (i çmendur) dhe follis (kaçup me ajër). Në gjuhë të ndryshme sinonimet e shumta për këtë fjalë, që me sa dukej e cyste tepër mendjen njerëzore, bazoheshin me idenë e çrregullimit, të zhvendosjes, daljes prej hullie, të humbjes së drejtpeshimit, të lehtësisë prej zogu, të ikjes, të kapërcimit të masës etj. Shqipja, përveç këtyre, (i çmendur, i marrë, i lojtur, i lajthitur, i rrjedhur, i shkalluar, firifiu etj.), kishte krisjen, fjalë në të cilën marrëzia takohej me gjeninë, sipas një perftimi të vjetër që vetëm pak njerëz në botë e kanë të çarën, ma anë të së cilës komunikojnë me të pakomunikueshmen.
Më tregonte vetë se, qysh në rini, e quanin të krisur, madje për këtë e kishin çuar në manastirin e Shën-Naumit, ku qe njohur me murgjër rusë, të çmendur vërtet, që i kishin folur së pari për Dostojevskin.
Sishte vetëm koha që rridhte ndryshe në mendjen e tij. Shumë gjëra i tregonte çuditshëm, megjithatë përcaktimet e tij kishin në të shumtën e herës një saktësi të pashoqe. Një poeti të njohur për vjershat e tij entuziaste i tha në sy të të gjithëve, si për ta lavdërtuar, se ishte bori e Partisë, kurse poetë të rinj lirikë i quante nimfa të Partisë. Por të gjitha këto i thoshte me hije të rëndë dhe nuk e kishte zakon kurrë që të pranonte se kishte ironizuar dikë.
Biseda e tij, sa e turbullt dhe mistike ngjante një herë, aq e kthjellët bëhej herën tjetër. Bisedën mund ta bënte lirisht në katër-pesë gjuhë, ndonëse parapëlqente gjermanishten dhe frëngjishten. Por po aq lirshëm fliste italishten, greqishten e rumanishten, ndërsa lexonte anglisht, rusisht e sanskritisht!
Një ditë, tek bisedonim, nisi të fliste gjermanisht dhe unë me kujdes, si me ata që kemi drojë mos i trembim kur i zgjojmë nga gjumi, i thashë: Zoti Lasgush, po flisni gjermanisht!
Një vit, gjatë gjithë pranverës ngatërronte një ngjarje të jetës së tij me atë të Gëtes. Ishte fjala për një ballo, në Korçë ose në Vjenë, ku ai ose Gëte, u zemërua pa të drejtë me mikeshën e vet. Ma përsëriti këtë disa herë, por në mënyra aq të ndryshme, saqë ishte e pamundur të ftilloje diçka. Më tepër do të besoje se kishin qenë rivalë që të dy për atë vajzë shqiptaro-gjermane, në një shekull që sishte as i njërit e as i tjetrit.
Nganjëherë bëhej aq i padepërtueshëm, sa të fuste frikën. Një ditë ishim në shtëpinë e tij në Tiranë dhe ime shoqe, duke parë portretin që ia kishte bërë një piktor gjerman i viteve tridhjetë, për të nxitur, me sa dukej, bisedën që nuk po ecte, tha:
Sa i bukur ky portret.
Një copë herë u fol për autorin e portretit, kur befas Lasgushi ngriti kryet dhe me zë të ftohtë tha:
Këtë portret nuk e ka bërë asnjë gjerman: por e kam bërë vetë.
Vështruam njëri-tjetrin, por vajza e tij e quajti të nevojshme të ndërhynte:
Kjo dihet që e ka bërë një piktor gjerman, baba.
Sështë e vërtetë, tha Lasgushi krejt i sigurt.
Heshtja që pllakosi ishte e padurueshme. Ai ndenji sa ndenji ashtu me sytë nga dritarja, pastaj tha:
Ja të ngrihem ta shoh edhe njëherë!.
U ngrit nga kanapeja, iu afrua portretit, që kishte dyzet e ca vjet që gjendej në atë dhomë. Tregoi me gisht emrin e autorit gjerman që dallohej fare qartë dhe tha:
Ja ku shkruan: Lasgush Poradeci. U bindët tani?
Ne sdinim çtë përgjigjeshim, vetëm i bëmë shenjë vajzës të mos e acaronte më.
Eshtë ndërgjegjja jote e keqe që të shtyn të vësh në dyshim atë që them unë, iu drejtua vajzeës dhe me kaq biseda u mbyll.
E vrava mendjen shumë herë më pas të shpjegoj, qoftë dhe përafërsisht, logjikën e sjelljes së tij, por ajo ishte e pashpjegueshme. Një mister, nga të shumtat, që mori me vete.
Por, nganjëherë, ishte fare ndryshe. Më fliste shpesh për të fejuarën e tij të parë, një piktore që ishte leshverdhë sa ishte e fejuara ime dhe pastaj u bë e zeshkët kur un ndamë. Kurse vajzën holandeze, që e kishte sjellë nga jashtë shtetit dhe që iku befas një ditë, nuk e zinte ngoje kurrë. Çkishte ndodhur brenda tij, çshpërthim i brendshëm, si ato që ndodhin brenda diellit, e kishte hedhur atë vajzë në sferat qiellore, për ta yllësuar? Dihej nga të gjithë, se ndjekjen që ai i bëri asaj me aeroplan nga aeroporti i vogël provincial i Korçës në atë në Tiranë, nga ky i fundit në atë të Romës e pastaj atë të Budapestit, të Kopenhagenit, atë ndjekje të dëshpëruar e të pashpresë, ai e shndërroi në poezinë e tij në një ndjekje yjsh, që nuk arrijnë dot kurrë njeri-tjetrin. E kishte nxjerrë kështu nga vetja e tij, dhe jo vetëm nga vetja, por nga krejt sistemi diellor, ndaj dhe ndoshta nuk e përmendte më.
Nuk fliste as për dashurinë e fundit të tij, që e kishte përshkruar për çudi në prozë, në një nga prozat e rralla të mrekullueshme që kam lexuar prej tij: Vizitat e zonjushës Ana X. në kullën time.
Një njeriut, që nuk e njihte Lasgushin, do ti dukej e folura e tj për prozën përçmuese. Por, duke mos njohur kodin e tij, duke mos ditur, p.sh., se çquante  ai prozë, nga njëra anë dhe çmund të ishte përçmimi lasgushian nga ana tjetër, ishte vështirë të gjykoje për të.
Ai e quante prozën vdekje të poezisë, baltë, dhe kur një ditë ia kundështova këtë mendim, ai duke më hedhur vështrimin e zakonshëm në kësi rastesh, atë vështrim që mund të cilësohej si: dhe ti o Brutus?, më tha:
Unë thashë vdekje dhe baltë, po a ka gjë më të gjerë e fisnike se vdekja dhe balta?
Më pas, shpesh kam menduar se ai e shkroi pasionin e tij të fundit në prozë, ndoshta pikërisht ngaqë po i afrohej vdekja.



E donte shumë liqenin e Pogradecit, që i kishte kushtuar disa nga perlat më të bukura. Rrallë, një mase uji, i është kënduar me aq thellësi, përkushtim dhe zi të përndritur së brendshmi.
Kur shëtiste në breg të tij, ndonëse qyteti ishte plot turistë e verues, nuk guxonte ta shqetësonte askush.
Dukej sikur vazhdimisht kërkonte diçka, ndoshta vendin e varrit të tij. Si të gjithë poetëve të mëdhenj edhe atij këmbët i venin vetvetiu te varri apo shtatorja e tij e ardhshme.
Përherë e më tepër ngjante qenie e të gjitha kohërave, që gjendej këtu dhe atje, njëkohësisht, ashtu siç kishte shkruar në vjershat e tij. Por ngjashmëria e tij ishte e vërtetë dhe jo shtihane, dhe fakti që ai paguante gjithmonë për të, flijonte rëndshëm për të, i vinte asaj vulën e së vërtetës. Si për të bërë të besueshme afërinë e tij me tragjikët e lashtë, filluan, që në gjallje, humbjet e veprës së tij. Shumë fletore të tij u zhdukën gjatë stinëve, kur ai e braktiste kullën e Pogradecit, për të kaluar dimrin në Tiranë.
Një prej humbjeve është proza Vizitat e zonjushës Ana X. në kullën time! [Shënim i redaksisë: Në kohën kur është shkruar nga autori Portreti Lasgush Poradecit, ky ditar konsiderohej i humbur. Tani e disponojnë vajzat e poetit]. Një person, që nuk e di në çrrethana kishte arritur tia merrte, ma dha për ta lexuar vetëm për një natë. Më pas, kur pas vdekjes së tij e pyeta për fatin e dorëshkrimit, ma mohoi. Nuk ju kam dhënë kurrë një dorëshkrim të tillë dhe as e kam patur kurrë në dorë, më tha duke më vështruar si të më thoshte: ndoshta e keni parë në gjumë.
Me Lasgush Poradecin mund të ndodhte gjithçka, dhe që nga thellësia ku qe varrosur ai mund të dërgonte mbi tokë dyzimin e tij, misterin dhe ëndrrën që e kishte rrethuar sa qe gjallë.
Do të besoja se isha sëmurur prej tij dhe ta kisha parë vërtet në ëndërr dorëshkrimin e tij të paqenë, sikur të mos kisha dëshmitare time shoqe, me të cilën i lexuam bashkë ato faqe të paharrueshme.
Diçka e papërballueshme, fatale e shtynte përherë të shkonte në Pogradec. Vitin e fundit, kur nuk qe në gjendje ta bënte rrugën e gjatë për atje, i thanë se ndërkaq ndodhej atje, madje për tia bërë të besueshme, vunë ca degë molle në dritare që ta bindnin se përtej dritares ishte kopshti me mollë i atjeshëm.
U varros sipas dëshirës atje. Ishte dymbëdhjetë nëntor 1987, por koha qe e bukur. Ndërsa i mbulonin arkivolin me dhé, dielli përndritte si ditë të kremte copërat e baltës përpara se të binin mbi të. ai po futej kështu nen dhé veshur me diell, mbathur me hanë, siç kishte shkruar në një vjershë të tij Pjetër Bogdani, treqind vjet më parë.

----------


## Estella

Dita me ke nxjerre mallin e qytetit tim qe ka 5 vjet pothuajse qe nuk kam shkuar, e 7 vjet qe tashme nuk e shijoj me lakuriqesine e liqenit.
 Me mungojne varkat, njerzit, rruget, pislliqet, gjithcka. Mund te them se me mungon liqeni, mjelmat dhe zogjte shtegetare me shume se gjithcka tjeter, biles me shume se njerzit. kam nostalgji per ate qytet jo se jam lasgushiane por me bente te ndihesha e perjetshme.
uuuuhhhhhhhhh c'fare ndjenjash.

te falenderoj nje mije here....... se nepemjet fjaleve te kadarese me solli serish ndemend femijrine. flladin e liqenit tek beja vrap cdo mengjes, guret biles me solli ndermend edhe kur kam rene disa here ne liqen ne dimer plevitosur. hahahahahahahaha

Flm Dita

----------


## Sokoli

*Tete gishta do i pres,*
................................*Llazar
Ti kesh,*
............*sylynjare.
Nje pike liqe te jam,*
...............................*faqeve
Te jam pluhur,*
.....................*mbi balle.

Sado  me, te thatohem
gjoksit po ia shkul*
...........................*1 kg mish*
.........................................*ta jap
mos me rri ne rradhe
te lutem Llazar
ne rradhe, 
              jo me!

Ti qave te tjere
Po ty, kush te qau?
Vdiqe ku ke lere
Ah! Gusho Llazari.

Lerme te te gush ca,*
 ............................*O Gusho
Mallkuar qofte ai qe qan,*
......................................*tani,*
............................................*per ty...*


_Sokoli_

----------


## Estella

Lasgushi dhe zyrtarët miopë 
Nga Bardhyl Berberi 

Ne zyrat e bashkise se Pogradecit, u njohëm pas ditë më parë me nje liste ku gjendeshin emrat e personave që keshilli bashkiak i kishte shpallur" qytetarë nderi' në vite. Në krye të listës, me vendim të prillit 1998, ishte drejtuesi i një fondacioni fetar gjerman, i dyti një egjiptian, edhe ky nje drejtues fondacioni fetar, i treti një drejtues i USAID-it, më poshtë një notar, një piktor dhe lista mbyllet me vendimin e fundit të datës 18 mars 2002, për dhënien e titullit "qytetar nderi" një prifti. E lexova edhe një here listën për të gjetur emrin e Lasgush Poradecit, por me kot.Emri i poetit Llazar Gusho, i cili u ka kënduar aq mrekullisht qytetit dhe liqenit, nuk është qytetar nderi i qytetit, të cilin e përshtati edhe si mbiemër të vetin artsitik. E trishtueshme. Si pogradecar, jam ndier krenar kur jashtë vendit, pasi kam prezantuar veten dhe qytetin tim, menjëherë bashkëbiseduesit më kane plotësuar: "Ah.. Lasgush Poradeci". 
Pogradeci është qyteti i "poetëeve të vrare". Dy korifejte e mëdhenj të këtij qyteti: Poradeci dhe Kuteli, e kanë provuar mbi shpatullat e tyre diktaturën, madje Mitrush Kuteli i provoi edhe qelitë e ftohta të burgut komunist. Lasgushi u mbyll ne vetvete, pasi refuzoi të shkruante për pesëvjeçaret dhe veprat e socializmit. Heshti për dekada deri sa vdiq në një varfëri të tejskajshme. Eshte e papranueshme që një poet i tillë kombëtar të mos marrë asnjë titull honorifik nga qyteti i tij. Çfare kriteresh që nuk ka plotësuar Lasgushi, kanë plotesuar këta të huaj që janë bërë qytetarët tanë të nderit ? Kjo kohë që po jetojmë më shumë se gjithçka ka nevojë për të vendosur në piedestal vlerat e kaluara, të kërcënuara nga harresa. Nëse nuk ka fonde të mjaftueshme për të ngritur një monument për Poradecin dhe Kutelin, atëherë le të mos harxhoheshin para për të derdhur ne bronzzzz një bari me fyell dhe një bareshë me kostume popullore që janë vendosur tashmë në parkun buzë liqenit. Një pogradecari i vjen turp nëse kërkon ta dërgojë një të huaj të shohë monumentet e krenarisë së tij qytetare. Nëse dikush kërkon të shoh shtëpinë e Lasgushit , ajo qëndron e restauruar dhe e mbyllur me kyç nga një pronar, i cili e ka blerë për 14 mijë lekë. Pa dyshim, këto jane paradokse të kohës dhe vepra zyrtarësh mjeranë. Por titullin qytetar nderi dhe piedestalin këtyre poetëve të mëdhenj të shpirtit shqiptar ua ka caktuar tashmë vetë populli. Ata na kanë lënë veprat e tyre, thesare për brezat e ardhshëm. Spostimi i këtyre vlerave, është një rrënim i mëtejshëm i njeriut dhe i artit.

Ky artikull eshte marre nga gazeta shekulli por edhe mua si lasgushiane  po me ben pershtypje nje gje e tille. O zot i madh ne c'fare njerzish jemi kethyer..........

----------


## lum lumi

VDEKJA E NOSITIT

         I.SHQIPTIMI I POEZISÊ

         1.Hyrje për interpretim

         Këng`e lashtë e vjershërisë më pëlqeu aq fare pak...
         Do t`-ja marr që sot e tutje si bilbil parëvarak,
         Që nga fund`i vetëvetes do këndoj një mall të ri:

janë këto tri vargjet nistore të vjershës "Zog`i qiejve",që në vend parafjale është e vënë në ballë të veprës poetike të Lasgush Poradecit.Këto vargje nistore mbajnë në vete një vlerësim të këngëtimit poetik shqip,si dhe një program orientues të poetit.Janë thirrje për të theksuar individualitetin poetik në një kontinuitet të shkrimit poetik shqip dhe vargje-celës për të hyrë në temat,interesimet poetike dhe në gjuhën e poezisë së Lasgushit në gjithë veprën;të cilat në mënyrë implicite shtrohen në vijim edhe vetë brendapërbrenda kësaj këngë nistore.Në vargjet e lexuara në fillim dalin dy nocione-figura-tema të poezisë së Lasgushit:"Këngë e lashtë"/"Mall i ri",të cilat po u eksplikuan brenda kësaj kënge dhe në gjithë veprën poetike në tërësi,dalin në një lidhje të fortë të ndërmjetvetshme,dhe jo në kundërshti,duke e përjashtuar njëra tjetrën.Ngase thyerja që do ta bëjë poeti në lirikën shqipe(vetëdijshëm si shihet nga teksti)nuk është shkëputje nga kontinuiteti i poezisë shqipe,por kërkim për lidhje më të fortë me burimin me rrënjën:"këngën e lashtësisë",për t`u ngritur mbi "Malli i ri",rezultat i dëshiruar i shpërndërrimit poetik origjinal.Pra,ja këtu në fillim dalin dy tema të poezisë së Lasgushit,orientimi i tij programor-sistemi poetik.
Në vijim të vjershës shenjëzohen temat tjera:

            Asohere-e ndjej si foli :elefanti: ë jam falë,o Zoti im!

      Në këtë fushë shenjëzimi të poezisë Zoti nuk është Zoti religjioz,por një shkallë e lartë e përqëndrimit të qenies,është përqëndrim e jo frymëzim,temë e këndimit qenieplotë,të pacopëzuar.Ky përqëndrim e sjell krijuesin në rrugën e leximit të thellë të realitetit,që del si zbulim i rishëm shpirtëror,identifikim me kërkimin e parreshtur dhe nisje në rrugën imagjinative poetike:

             Tungjatjeta!Tungjatjeta!Vënt o Vënt ku cel junapi!

       Në zemrën e vendit nis bumbullima e të jetuarit intenziv,që mbledh më vete ngazëllimin e dëshirën e pasosur,edhe humbjen e pësimit,si dhe mashtrimet e ëmbla:

             Mu në funt të zemrës s`ate ritet fshehur dashurija

      Në këtë shkallë të përpëlitjeve shpirtërore,në zgjatjen e një të jetuari intenziv nëpër gjakime-dëshirime-pësime lind kënga:

             E kështu ti qan pa rreshtur bukuritë-e dashuritë

       Në këtë varg dalin pranë figurat-nocionet Bukuri/Dashuri,si te Bukuria e Naimit.Kur këto dy nocione në këtë vjershë si dhe këto tema në gjithë veprën e Lasgushit përshkohen në këngë,kënga del "vaj i parreshtur",si forma më e preferuar e poezisë së këtij autori për temën e dashurisë:si "këngë e durimit",si liri-robëri.
      Pra,vetëm brenda kësaj vjershe,të cilën poeti e ka vënë në ballë të veprës së vet poetike,dalin nocionet,figurat dhe temat qendrore të gjithë poezisë së tij:"Kënga pleqërishte";"Mall i ri";
"Bukuria llaftare";"Dashuria";"Kënga e durimit";"Përjetësia";"Vaji i zemrës":"Vdekja".Përderisa Bodëleri hyn në librin e vet "Lulët e ligësisë"me një vjershë kushtuar lexuesit,Lasgushi hyn¨në vallet e veta poetike me një vjershë kushtuar krijuesit.Kjo na e thotë
edhe njëherë në fillim natyrën krijuese dhe programin poetik të Lasgushit,i cili edhe kur në fiksionin e vet poetik kërkon një dialog me lexuesin,edhe kur don të krijojë një vijë komunikimi me tjetrin,
gjithëherë niset nga krijuesi,nga vetja.Sepse do të jetë vetëm poet,kudo e gjithëherë.Poezia e tij është para së gjithash një shqiptim i thellë i krijuesit të saj.Pikërisht ky tip i shkrimit letrar dhe ky tip i krijuesit kushtëzon edhe një mënyrë specifike të interpretimit,të cilën do ta ndjekim më vonë.


vijon...............

----------


## lum lumi

VDEKJA E NOSITIT

         I.SHQIPTIMI I POEZISÊ

         1.Hyrje për interpretim

         Këng`e lashtë e vjershërisë më pëlqeu aq fare pak...
         Do t`-ja marr që sot e tutje si bilbil parëvarak,
         Që nga fund`i vetëvetes do këndoj një mall të ri:

janë këto tri vargjet nistore të vjershës "Zog`i qiejve",që në vend parafjale është e vënë në ballë të veprës poetike të Lasgush Poradecit.Këto vargje nistore mbajnë në vete një vlerësim të këngëtimit poetik shqip,si dhe një program orientues të poetit.Janë thirrje për të theksuar individualitetin poetik në një kontinuitet të shkrimit poetik shqip dhe vargje-celës për të hyrë në temat,interesimet poetike dhe në gjuhën e poezisë së Lasgushit në gjithë veprën;të cilat në mënyrë implicite shtrohen në vijim edhe vetë brendapërbrenda kësaj këngë nistore.Në vargjet e lexuara në fillim dalin dy nocione-figura-tema të poezisë së Lasgushit:"Këngë e lashtë"/"Mall i ri",të cilat po u eksplikuan brenda kësaj kënge dhe në gjithë veprën poetike në tërësi,dalin në një lidhje të fortë të ndërmjetvetshme,dhe jo në kundërshti,duke e përjashtuar njëra tjetrën.Ngase thyerja që do ta bëjë poeti në lirikën shqipe(vetëdijshëm si shihet nga teksti)nuk është shkëputje nga kontinuiteti i poezisë shqipe,por kërkim për lidhje më të fortë me burimin me rrënjën:"këngën e lashtësisë",për t`u ngritur mbi "Malli i ri",rezultat i dëshiruar i shpërndërrimit poetik origjinal.Pra,ja këtu në fillim dalin dy tema të poezisë së Lasgushit,orientimi i tij programor-sistemi poetik.
Në vijim të vjershës shenjëzohen temat tjera:

            Asohere-e ndjej si foli :elefanti: ë jam falë,o Zoti im!

vijon...............

----------


## angeldust

*"Miti i Lasgushit" i dr. Anastas Kapuranit-nje monografi unikale ne gjuhen angleze *  

_Miti i Lasgushit sugjerohet nga vete poezia 

Dhurata Hamzai_


Lasgushi nje mit i poezise shqipe...! Askush nuk do ta quante te ekzagjeruar kete perkufizim po ti rikthehej ngahera e ngeshem vepres qe la pas Poeti. Per te na bindur ne mitin e Tij, nje tjeter liber i shkruar, por kete here ne gjuhe te huaj, cel te paren biblioteke te gjuhes angleze me studime mbi poetin, qe cel njekohesisht shtegun e studimeve te reja ne panteonin e lirikeve me fame boterore. Mesojme se nje liber me studime per Lasgush Poradecin ka qene njekohesisht nje amanet i lene pas edhe ne vemendjen e intelektualit shqiptar, Anastas Kapuranit, prej te ndjerit prof. Eqerem Cabej. Kjo mund te duket deri diku e cuditshme si lidhje, por qe gjithmone me ka bere pershtypje vleresimi lapidar i Eqerem Cabejt, ku ai thote, pa hezitim, kur te tjeret ende nuk kishin thene asgje per Lasgushin: Lasgush Poradeci eshte poeti qe per fat te mire i ka rene Shqiperise, por qe ajo nje dite do tia fali botes. Pikerisht Dr.Anastas Kapurani e mbajti mend kete amanet dhe ka nje vit qe e ka perfunduar librin me te mire te tij Miti i Lasgushit, i cili eshte botuar tani vone ne Angli. Qe ne kopertinen e librit Miti i Lasgushit, duket se nuk eshte thjesht nje gjetje per te krijuar efekte te jashtme. Miti sugjerohet nga vete poezia, nga fjala e Lasgushit. Miti eshte si kusht i kuptimit dhe jo si nje kuptim me vete. Gjithcka duhet kerkuar brenda Lasgushit, kjo mbetet dhe e vecanta e studimit tim te pare, rrefen dr Anastas Kapurani. 

Studiuesi Anastas Kapurani ka udhetuar ne kohe me imazhin e Lasgushit dhe ka rrokezuar sa here poezite e tij. Me te gjalla u ndien ato brenda trupit te tij kur pas viteve '90 ai shkoi per te thelluar studimet ne Universitetin e Athines dhe gjate atyre pese vitev qe iu deshen per tu specializuar ne fushen e poetikes. Larg atdheut ai pohon se interesi i tij paresor ka qene mbi te gjithe letersia shqipe, e ne menyre te vecante nga ajo, figura dhe poezia e Lasgush Poradecit.

Dr. Kapurani jeton ne Greqi dhe ai ka pare se bibliotekat greke, ne menyre flagrante mungon letersia shqipe, po njesoj si ndodh dhe ne Serbi. Shpesh ai e gjen vetem ne kioskat e ngritura te emigranteve ate qe kerkon ti ofrohet prej kultures sone. Per te shmangur realisht kete diskriminim ai ka botuar esse te ndryshme mbi poete te tille si Xhevahir Spahiu, Prec Zogaj, etj. Kohet e fundit dr.Anastas Kapurani ka punuar si pedagog i jashtem ne Universitetin Amerikan te Athines, Ardrianapolis, ku aktualisht jep leksione jashte programit te universitetit per ti pergatitur ne gjuhen angleze dhe me kete pune ai jeton. 

Kapurani u lind ne ne Sarande me 1950-en, ku mori dhe mesimet e para. Studimet e larta i kreu ne Universitetin e Tiranes me 1973, te cilat i perfundon me mbrojtjen e diplomes per gjuhen e huaj ne anglisht dhe perfundon edhe nje kurs pasuniversitar per gjuhe-letersi shqipe. Kapurani per shume vite ka qene dhe bashkepunetor i jashtem shkencor i Institutit te Gjuhesise ne Tirane. Deri me vitin 1991 Kapurani ne Shqiperi ka qene i njohur nepermjet artikujve te shkurter prezantues per shkrimtare te huaj te kohes, si dhe eshte marre me perkthime te ndryshme, nga poete te shquar te letersise angleze, Si Uitman, Shell, Bajron, apo dhe Drajzer, e shume te tjere. Pas 91-it ai emigron si shumica e intelektuelave shqiptare jashte Shqiperise se mjeruar prej Diktatures Komuniste.

Kapurani u largua nga atdheu pa patur fatin ta takoj personalisht Lasgush Poradecin, por per fat te mire ai jetoi gjate dhe kur ishte student e ka pare disa here duke e ruajtur me pas te gjalle imazhin e tij ne kujtese. Megjithate me ka mbetur peng qe nuk arrita te shkembeja qofte dhe dy fjale me poetin e madh. Imazhi i Lasgushit ishte ai i nje poeti te vertete qe edhe ishte mes nesh, edhe nuk ishte. Ai na udhehiqte te gjitheve por nuk ishte aspak e lehte qe te hyje ne boten e Lasgushit. Sidoqofte dhe imazhi i tij qe me nga mbetur ne mendje per mua eshte shume, pasi shpesh nuk e kemi te lehte qe te krijojme ne mendjen tone portretin e vertete te poetit. Lasgushi pa folur mua ma mesoi shpejt kete gje dhe i detyrohem, ndaj sic thashe ai befas hynte ne jeten tone duke ardhur aq prane, e befas nuk ishte me aty. Kete fat une e pata atehere kur isha student duke e perjetuar, dhe keshtu krijova kontaktin e pare jetesor organik me po Lasgushin qe me ka shoqeruar dhe do te me shoqeroje per gjithe jeten thote sdudiuesi i nje mografije unikale ne gjuhen angleze The myth of Lasgush. 

Rrefimi i autorit: Varesia ime me yllin e Lasgushit 

Pra ishte nje mesazh i qarte dhe largpames se ne e paskeshim kete fat te kishim nje poet qe nje dite do tia falnim botes. Ne kete percaktim une ndjeja terrenin e nje studiuesi qe duhet te punoje gjate ne menyre qe te mund te zbuloje se cili eshte mesazhi qe fshihet pas vleresimit lapidar te prof.Cabej. Mire do t'ia falim botes mendoja une... por ky njeri nuk kishte te perkthyer qofte edhe nje germe ne gjuhe te huaja dhe nuk njihej ne boten e jashtme. Ketu lindi dhe ideja qe une duhet ta shkruaja librin tim ne anglisht. Veshtiresia e pare ishte perkthimi. Mund te thosha se Lasgushi eshte i madh, por tjetri natyrisht qe do te pyeste se pse eshte i madh. Pra, kete gje nuk mund ta jepja permes studimit por duhet te paraqesja pjesen me perfaqesuese te lirikes se tij. Te perktheja Lasgushin ka qene nder endrrat e mia pasi jam marre qysh heret me letersine dhe me perkthime te poeteve te ndryshem boterore klasike e bashkekohore. Me Lasgushin qe krejt ndryshe nga te tjeret pasi ta jepje ate ne anglisht dukej dicka krejt e pamundur. Nje dite kur as vete nuk e di se si ndodhi une po shikoja poezine "Ylli" te Lasgushit dhe mora lapsin ne dore e nisa nje nga nje t'i shkruaja vargjet ne anglisht. Pasi perktheva tri strofat e kesaj vjershe qe eshte unikale ne fjalen, mendimin akustiken e saj brilante dhe lodren gjuhesore qe nuk rresht asnjehere vura re se kishte dale mire. Nga njera ane u cudita por kjo gje me dha zemer. Ne tri jave arrita te perkthej liriken me perfaqesuese lasgushiane dhe pasi bera nje pushim 7-ditor u mundova serish te perktheja, por e pata te pamundur. Kjo ishte nje marreveshje fatlume e cila mbaroi atehere kur une perktheva disa nga lirikat e tij me ne ze. Keshtu kisha siguruar materialin mbi te cilin mund te punoja dhe te paraqisja studimet e mia mbi Lasgushin... Nderkaq dua te merrem dhe me autore te tjere te letersise shqipe. Megjithese shkruaj artikuj te shumte studimore per figura te ndryshme te literatures boterore gjithmone ne fokusin tim eshte krijimtaria ne gjuhen shqipe, aq me teper qe duke qene prej rreth 15 vitesh ne mergim, e quaj domosdoshmeri per mbijetesen time dhe te emigranteve te tjere kete ushqim shpirteror e kulturor. Lasgushi eshte ai qe eshte pikerisht se doli tek fjala, me mjetet e tij poetike, gje qe nuk kishte ndodhur me pare ne menyre kaq te spikatur, me kaq gjeni krijuese. Te Lasgushi une kam hyre nga brenda-jashte dhe jo nga jashte-brenda. Me befason te ky poet ajo bashkekohesi ne kohesi, gjykim, mesazh dhe ne ndertimin e kontekstit poetik te fjaleve, mbi te gjitha ne krijimin e kesaj lodre gjuhesore kaq te pervecme, unikale ne poezine tone. Ai arrin me mjete ne dukje kaq te thjeshta te realizoje mesazhe madhore, ngaqe me mire se kushdo tjeter, para apo pas tij ne letersine tjeter, arriti te skalise me dore mjeshtri jo gje tjeter, por kushtet themelore te poezise duke krijuar ate qe une i them, "lodra gjuhesore". Te Lasgushi nuk ka nje kuptim, ai krijon vetem kushtin e kuptimit por jo numrin, e mbase ne kete drejtim ai eshte shume prane poezise se sotme moderne, madje do ta quaja nder dy-tri poetet me te medhenj te kontinentit. Nder gjithe keto rrefime plot nostalgji autori kerkon te mbahet ne nje burim te pastudiuar deri ne fund te pasurise poetike lagushiane. Ky burim eshte marredhenia e posacme e poetit shqiptar me kozmogonine, lidhja me unin dhe misterin e universit. 

/Tema/

----------

